# Jederzeit kündbar: 3 x PC Games Hardware lesen + Sonderheft nach Wahl = 7,90 Euro



## PCGH-Redaktion (23. Juni 2011)

*Jederzeit kündbar: 3 x PC Games Hardware lesen + Sonderheft nach Wahl = 7,90 Euro*

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung zu Jederzeit kündbar: 3 x PC Games Hardware lesen + Sonderheft nach Wahl = 7,90 Euro gefragt. 

Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der  Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: Jederzeit kündbar: 3 x PC Games Hardware lesen + Sonderheft nach Wahl = 7,90 Euro


----------



## dny (23. Juni 2011)

*Jederzeit kündbar: 3 x PC Games Hardware lesen + Sonderheft nach Wahl = 7,90 Euro*

"Jederzeit kündbar: 3 x PC Games Hardware lesen + Sonderheft nach Wahl = 7,90 Euro"

Wieso macht es nicht gleich so, das es nur die 3 Ausgaben + Sonderheft nach Wahl gibt?
Diese Miniabo-Dinger sind ja ansich recht nett, nur wenn man dann erstmal automatisch im Abo hängt ist das einfach nur nervig und unnötig.

Einfach strickt Trennen zwischen 3 Ausgaben+ Sonderdingens oder Abo. Das wäre Kundenfreundlich.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (23. Juni 2011)

*AW: Jederzeit kündbar: 3 x PC Games Hardware lesen + Sonderheft nach Wahl = 7,90 Euro*

Die vier Hefte zum Preis von zweien sind kein Versuch, das Einkommen von PCGH zu halbieren, sondern neue Abonnenten zu gewinnen. Dementsprechend sind diejenigen, die am wenigsten Aufwand bei der Aktion haben, neue Abonnenten. Wer einfach billig abgreifen möchte, dem sollte das wohl wenigstens eine Mail wert sein


----------



## Dr Bakterius (23. Juni 2011)

*AW: Jederzeit kündbar: 3 x PC Games Hardware lesen + Sonderheft nach Wahl = 7,90 Euro*

Es sollte wohl jedem klar sein das es ein Abo ist, und jeder sollte auch daher die Spielregeln kennen wegen der Kündigung. Rein zum testen ist es doch ganz OK


----------



## Nico Bellic (23. Juni 2011)

*AW: Jederzeit kündbar: 3 x PC Games Hardware lesen + Sonderheft nach Wahl = 7,90 Euro*

Ich hol mir die PCGH öfters mal am Kiosk oder in der Tanke - dann aber mit Silberling(en) drin.
Das ist meistens dann, wenn ich aufrüsten will, für einen Dauerbezug ist mir dann doch zuviel Hardware und zuwenig Software drin. Es ist mir nähmlich zu teuer, zwei Magazine zu kaufen, und die Spiele-Vollversionen taugen meist nur wenig. Wie wäre es mal mit einer Daemon Tools Version, die mehr bietet, als die kostenlose Version? Bei Spielezeitschriften hingegen nervt mich der ganze Konsolen-Spuk, ich kaufe mir keinen PC, damit ich was über Konsolenspiele lesen muß 

Eine Mischung aus PCGH und einer Spiele/Software Zeitschrift, die sich nicht um Konsolen-only Titel schert, würde ich glatt abonnieren. Außerdem sollte bei jedem Steamfucked-Titel ein deutlich sichtbarer Warnhinweis sein, damit die Leute wissen, was Sache ist - nach Homefront kaufe ich nähmlich keine Steam-Titel mehr.


----------



## eXitus64 (23. Juni 2011)

*AW: Jederzeit kündbar: 3 x PC Games Hardware lesen + Sonderheft nach Wahl = 7,90 Euro*

ich finde sowas auch gut für menschen die sich unsicher sind. solche miniabos geben einen extra kaufreiz


----------



## PCGH_Daniel_W (24. Juni 2011)

*AW: Jederzeit kündbar: 3 x PC Games Hardware lesen + Sonderheft nach Wahl = 7,90 Euro*

Wie gesagt, selbst wenn sich das Abo nach den 3 Ausgaben automatisch verlängern und nicht per E-Mail gekündigt wurde, kann jederzeit gekündigt werden. Es gibt also keine Vertragslaufzeit. Man wird also quasi jeden Monat neu daran erinnert zu kündigen, da schließlich dann jeden Monat eine PCGH im Briefkasten landet


----------



## Nico Bellic (24. Juni 2011)

*AW: Jederzeit kündbar: 3 x PC Games Hardware lesen + Sonderheft nach Wahl = 7,90 Euro*



PCGH_Daniel_W schrieb:


> Man wird also quasi jeden Monat neu daran erinnert zu kündigen, da schließlich dann jeden Monat eine PCGH im Briefkasten landet


So schlecht ist die PCGH nun auch wieder nicht


----------



## Azimuth (22. Juli 2011)

*AW: Jederzeit kündbar: 3 x PC Games Hardware lesen + Sonderheft nach Wahl = 7,90 Euro*

Habe mir gerade das Miniabo bestellt, würde dann aber gern nach den 3 Monaten auf das Premium-Studentenabo umsteigen? Soll ich das Abo dann einfach kündigen und nochmal neu abonnieren oder einfach ne Mail zur Änderung schreiben?

P.S: Sry wegen der dummen Frage, abonniere zum ersten Mal etwas


----------



## ruyven_macaran (22. Juli 2011)

*AW: Jederzeit kündbar: 3 x PC Games Hardware lesen + Sonderheft nach Wahl = 7,90 Euro*

Komme gerade nicht auf die Hauptseite, aber im allgemeinen stehen die Premium-Abos nur Leuten zur Verfügung, die in den letzten 12 Monaten kein Abo hatten (auch kein Mini-Abo). Auf das normale Studenten-Abo ohne Prämie solltest du wechseln können (Mail + Nachweis)


----------



## Azimuth (22. Juli 2011)

*AW: Jederzeit kündbar: 3 x PC Games Hardware lesen + Sonderheft nach Wahl = 7,90 Euro*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Komme gerade nicht auf die Hauptseite, aber im allgemeinen stehen die Premium-Abos nur Leuten zur Verfügung, die in den letzten 12 Monaten kein Abo hatten (auch kein Mini-Abo). Auf das normale Studenten-Abo ohne Prämie solltest du wechseln können (Mail + Nachweis)


 
Danke 

Find ich ihn einfach nur nicht oder gibt es hier keinen bedanken-button?


----------



## ruyven_macaran (22. Juli 2011)

*AW: Jederzeit kündbar: 3 x PC Games Hardware lesen + Sonderheft nach Wahl = 7,90 Euro*

Gibts nur für News-Autoren, wäre sonst zu schwülstig. Wir haben aber ein funktionierendes PM-System, wenn man sich einer Einzelperson mitteilen möchte.


----------

